

RANDOM ACCESS MEMORIES by Daft Punk = PURE GENIUS - brendanborginc

It may not be what everyone was expecting from the robots. Yet, being revolutionary is not about meeting expectations. It’s about knowing the rules yet breaking them to create something truly unique and start a new way of thinking. R.A.M is pure genius since it has been revolutionary on all fronts.<p>Firstly, Daft Punk sell their audience the idea that just like people created sounds of the future in the past, they are giving life back to dance music. Their album is a sales pitch. It’s a handbook of how real dance music should be. Listen to Giorgio by Moroder and you will get the gist.<p>Secondly, R.A.M is pure marketing genius. Music is about fans, and the artist-fan relationship is of epic importance. Through RAM, Daft Punk cut out all the “middle men” and create material for the actual fans. For example the RAM Collaborator sessions on Youtube: the featured artists speak about the sessions with the robots like some extraterrestrial experience. Daftpunk also streamed their album (for free) via itunes before it went out for sale, generating a huge buzz online.<p>I believe that this album is truly revolutionary and will mould a new wave of dance music. People will look at this album and say: “This is what started it all” and that is exactly what Daftpunk wanted from the start.
======
mflindell
Do you really think this is relevant for HN?

